# Browser auf Webseite intallieren



## musagetes (26. Oktober 2004)

Hallo @ll,

Erst einmal ganz kurz was ich genau will, ich möchte eine einfache, kostengünstige Lösung um von einem Pc(1) (an dem keine großen Installationen vor genommen werden) über einem „Webserver-Browser“ im Web zu surfen. Am Pc(1) dürfen die angesurften Webadressen (IP´s) nicht registriert werden und es soll (kein muss) relativ wenig Traffic am Pc(1) entstehen. 
Wenn das mit einem Proxy machbar ist und nicht sonderlich auffällt, soll das mir nur recht sein, aber meines Wissens, werden die Webadressen (IP´s) hier an dem Pc(1) weitergeleitet. Ein Proxy „verschleiert“ meine identität Pc(1) ins Web, aber es werden doch nicht die angesurften Webadressen (IP´s) zurück zum Pc(1) verschleiert, oder etwa nicht?

Also, um das zu bewerkstelligen, hatte ich mir das so vorgestellt. Ein Remote-Control-Programm und einen Browser auf dem Webserver installieren um auf den Browser zu schauen und um diesen zubedienen

Ich habe vor Kurzem gesehen, dass man mit einem einfachen PC-Fernsteuerungsprogr. (ca. 20€), dass auf dem „zusteuernden Pc(2)“ geladen  und durch Eingabe der Ip-Nr. des „steuernden Pc´s(1)“, man den Bildschirm des Pc(2) (Webserver- Browser) vor Augen hatte und über die Fremde-Maus voll steuerbar war, als säße man davor. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, war der Pc(2) von jedem Pc (ohne eine Progr.-Instllation), dessen Ip-Freigabe erfolgte, von  jedem Ort steuerbar. 
Dieses PC-Fernsteuerungsprogr.  lässt sich wohl auch auf einem Webserver installieren, oder muss ich doch einen zweiten Pc am Netz, steuern? (möchte ich aber nicht Webserver 0€)

Da wurde ausdrücklich erwähnt, dass auf den Pc(1) kaum Traffic anfallen würde. Mit diesem  PC-Fernsteuerungsprogr.  könnte man ja den Browser steuern und die Webseiten bzw. Downloads werden nur auf den Webserver geladen (gespeichert) und nicht auf meinem Pc(1). 
Somit müsste sich doch der Traffic auf meinem Pc(1) (nicht der insgesamte Traffic) erheblich reduzieren? Sehe ich da was falsch?

Welches Server-Tool brauche ich um diese Art Progr. auf dem Webserver zu installieren, evt. lässt sich ja der Browser in eine Webseite integrieren und ganz einfach hierüber bedienen?

Bei der Recherche fiel mir auf, das Anonymizer (Proxy-Webserver) ähnlich funktionieren? (ich kann aber auf keinem Fall einen "fremden Anonymizer" verwenden, verrate ich vielleicht später) aber evt. brauche ich die gleiche Technik auf meinem Webserver. 
Wie funktionieren Anonymizer und kann man einen „eigenen“ Anonymizer installieren? 

Bin für jede ausführliche Teilantwort oder alternativ Lösung (evt. lässt sich mein Vorhaben viel einfacher verwirklichen) sehr dankbar. 

Musagetes


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. Oktober 2004)

Ich kann mich täuschen (sorry, wenn das der Fall ist), aber das Ganze klingt mir nicht ganz koscher. Die ganzen Umschweife und weit hergeholten Gründe und Sonderwünsche lassen für mich wirklich stutzen. Wozu das Ganze?

Wozu soll man per 'PC-Fernsteuerungsprogramm' den Browser auf einem anderen Rechner steuern? 

Vielleicht bin ich zu abgebrüht, aber mir fällt damit echt nur echt Böses ein.


----------



## musagetes (27. Oktober 2004)

Hallo @ll!

@Neurodeamon: Also, nun fasse ich das ganze o. g. nochmal in Kurzfassung zusammen, was ich möchte. Das sollte ja nur der Weg zum Ziel sein. (Alternativen)

*
Ich brauche einen eigenen Anonymizer auf meinem Webserver.*


Ich freue mich, über jede Alternativlösung zur Umsetzung des Vorhabens.

Musagetes


P.S. Nun ja, da ist echt nichts Böses und wirklich echt nichts illegales dabei.


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. Oktober 2004)

Nun, wenn es sich um einen Linux Server handelt, dann gibt es eine ganze Reihe von Proxys für den Webserver. Es ist möglich das Logging zu deaktivieren. Menschen, die den Proxy verwenden würden, wären also anonym.

Da der Webserver vermutlich auf Dich angemeldet ist, wäre der Proxy - zumindest für Dich -  nicht wirklich anonym.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre ein VPN. Damit könntest du den Webserver steuern, dazu musst du auf beiden System die nötige Software installieren und kannst dann das eine System über das andere bedienen. Ein Webserver sollte aber in den wenigsten Fällen eine grafische Oberfläche haben, weshalb Du dann auf die Kommandozeile beschränkt wärst. Du könntest über den Webserver höchstens mit Lynx - einem Komandozeilen-Textbrowsers - surfen


----------



## musagetes (28. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

das wäre auch nicht tragisch, wenn ich auf den angesurften Webseiten nicht anonym wäre. Darum geht es nicht.

Bei meinem Vorhaben ist es ja umgekehrt, die Adressen bzw. IP's der angesurften Webseiten  sollen von dem Proxy nicht an den Pc weitergegeben werden. 
Bei Anonymizer werden ja die Adressen bzw. IP's der angesurften Webseiten auch nicht auf dem Pc weitergegeben. 

Welchen Proxy bzw. welche Proxy-Einstellungen muss ich auf den Webserver installieren, damit ich einen Proxy als Anonymizer verwenden kann?

Wäre wirklich für jede detaillierte Antwort sehr dankbar.

Musagetes


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. Oktober 2004)

Na, das kommt auf das Betriebssystem Deines Servers an. Und natürlich auf den Proxy selbst, da kann ich dir nix Pauschales sagen.

Wenn ich Dich jetzt richtig verstehe - ich mach mal mit einem beispiel klar was:

Peter will auf Seiten surfen, die der Firmenadministrator Müller über IP gesperrt hat. Mit dem proxy erreicht er alle seiten, da nur die proxy ip angesurft wird, welche nicht verboten ist. 

Ok, muss ja nicht konkret Deine Situation treffen, aber Dein Problem vielleicht?

Wenn der Server Debian ist, kannst Du mit einem simplen apt-get den Proxy installieren. Die Konfiguration befindet sich dann meist in /etc/programmname.conf. Bei Windows bin ich leider nicht so fit - da müsstest Du auf Hilfe von wem anders hoffen


----------



## sh0x (15. Dezember 2004)

Entweder du nimmst öffentliche Weiterleitungsproxies, die jeder User für anonymes Surfen benutzen kann, oder baust dir selber einen Proxy auf.

Ich glaube auch, dass du vorhast, Seiten anzusurfen, die über IP gesperrt sind. Da gibts zum Beispiel einen einfachen Weg: Du rufst einen Übersetzungsdienst auf (z.B. babelfish.altavista.com), dessen IP nicht vom Unternehmensproxy gesperrt ist und lässt die Seite von Deutsch nach Deutsch übersetzen. So kannst du auch auf vom Proxy gesperrten Seiten surfen.

Oder willst du was ganz und gar anderes realisieren?


----------

